
Remote controlled BB8 devices through IoT server - jeanlucas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOCUGtLOGuw&feature=youtu.be
======
jeanlucas
Source code here:
[https://github.com/leefsmp/bb8](https://github.com/leefsmp/bb8)

